# Sunday 11-27 Sea Bass



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

Went on the Atlantic Star out of Wildwood Crest for 18hour Wreck Trip 11-27. First drop was unbelievable. Every Fish was huge I mean 4-6 lbs every one. My daughter and I caught 6 keepers at that one drop and my 70qt cooler was half full. Had a good pick until my daughter hooked into a big fish, turned about to a 10lb cod. Final line was 16 monstre Sea Bass, 3 cod, 2 Bluefish and 1 ling and the lid was 10 inches above the rim. This was her first offshore wreck trip ever. She will be back


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

